# Check Engine Light



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Filled up with petrol last night, 7% Heptane.....(93 Octane). Drove home. All was cool. Drove to work this morning. No problem.

When I started the car at 6:30 for the drive home, my GTO with 1,900 miles on the clock, shined me with the CHECK ENGINE idiot light on the right side of the guage cluster.

I took a look at the manual and the light indicates a problem with the emissions hardware. The book says it could be a loose fuel cap. Tried that, still lit. They also mention that it could be bad fuel.

Anyone else have this problem with miles this low?
Guess I get to visit my friends at the dealership.
Oh well, they need to plug the holes they drilled in the front bumper anyway.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 18, 2005)

I have the same problem, I have about 5500 on mine and it's been off and on since about 2000. I can get gas from a station and it goes off, get it again from thesame place and it comes back on :confused dunno benn going to carry it back to the dealer to get it checked


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

If you don't tighten the gas cap until it clicks, the light will come on and stay on until you get it reset at the dealer. A huge PITA, but that's OBD II.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

That happened to me once, I didn't have to go to the dealer, but it did take more than a day. I believe it goes on the amount of code free starts after...or maybe just ignition turns...but it eventually went off for me by the second morning after I noticed the light on. Call the dealer, but it might just shut off on it's own in the meantime (like with me).


----------



## Stevetama (Apr 8, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> If you don't tighten the gas cap until it clicks, the light will come on and stay on until you get it reset at the dealer. A huge PITA, but that's OBD II.



You don't need to take your car to a dealer to reset your computer, Just disconnect your battery and tap the brake pedal a few times (or wait 15 mintues) And then reconnect the battery. This resets your computer 

You tap the brake pedal so the lights draw any capasatance out of the system.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

79TA&04GTO said:


> That happened to me once, I didn't have to go to the dealer, but it did take more than a day. I believe it goes on the amount of code free starts after...or maybe just ignition turns...but it eventually went off for me by the second morning after I noticed the light on. Call the dealer, but it might just shut off on it's own in the meantime (like with me).



+1

Same thing with my BMW. It should reset itself after some short period of ime (may take a day or two).


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I stand corrected. Had one of the first OBD II cars -- and when that light came on -- hello service desk. All I can is say is that after it happens the first time, you kind of learn to make sure your gas cap is bolted on before taking off.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

My light was staying on so I took it to the dealer and they ran a smoke test on the car and found that one of my hoses was loose. They tightened the hose and haven't had any problems since. The only problem with this procedure is that your car has to be cold so they will want to keep your car overnight and then run this test first thing in the morning.


----------



## arubba (Apr 9, 2005)

First of all,,, There are thousands of reasons the CHECK ENGINE LIGHT will appear "on". The most common is a P0440 ( LARGE LEAK DETECTED ) in the fuel system. This is caused by either leaving the motor running while fueling up or not correctly putting the gas cap back on tight...

The " smoke test " indicated above can be performed by the dealer and is used to find other leaks other than the cap...

Be aware that the Loose Cap is not checked for each and every time you start your car. It can take as many as 3 days with multiple starts and stops before it will go out, if that was the original cause.......

Best thing to do is to listen for 4-5 clicks of the cap when having your car fueled or better yet... do it yourself!


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

It's quite funny how we train ourselves to listen to the clicks now, eh?! :agree


----------



## tponeill (Feb 18, 2005)

I had CE light at 1000 miles, used different gas, checked fuel cap, etc.. Took it to dealer and they found evap code prematurely purging system. They cleared the code and could not duplicate it.

A call to GM tech and they told the dealer to replace the purge valve as it may be sticking.

No problems since 2200 miles. :seeya:


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

If you top off your fuel tank then some fuel might have been drawn into your evaporation canister causing the error code. If that is the case, you will need to get your evaporation canister replaced. 

I learned the hard way. :willy:


----------



## heatherGTO (Nov 5, 2004)

When i drove mine for the first time in April the check engine light was on. I think it was the fuel stabilzer that was in the gas. I ran the tank to the red and filled up w/ Sunoco 93 and the engine light shut off. :confused


----------

